# Electrical Problem (need suggestions)



## brewer362 (Sep 4, 2009)

Here is the situation. My hot water heater hs quit heating on electric mode. :smack-head: Upon insepection I am getting no power to the receptacle where it plugs in. This is a typical residential looking receptacle. My question is this. Is it possible for a breaker to go bad without tripping? That is the only thing that I can think of in the line that could cause the problem at this point. It is early so I thought I would check on here before any stores open. Thanks in advance.


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Brewer,

I don't know if a breaker could go back without tripping but just remove and test it with a multimeter and see if it works. Also are there any other electrical outlets on the same circuit as the heater or is it by it self?

The other thing I would check on is whether you have a loose connection between your converter and the heater outlet.

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

yea, check the output side of the breaker for 120. plug could be GFCI protected also and it could be tripped. if that's the case, find the reset (usually on the breaker or receptacle) and reset it, that's only if the W/H is not on a circuit by itself. if more than just the W/H is on the circuit, other receptacles will not be working and one of them will have the reset on it.


----------



## ezrv (Apr 25, 2011)

_Is it possible for a breaker to go bad without tripping? _

1) breakers can trip without the lever moving visibly.
2) breakers can trip at a lower amperage than stated on it
3) In both cases replace the breaker. 

As for 1) trip the breaker manually, then switch it on again. Later replace it.


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

My guess is the outlet the heater is connected has a poor connection. Most circuit breakers will allow many more amps than the unit rating. Many circuit breakers will allow twice the nameplate rating. Check the water heater element with a power cord.
Frank in Idaho


----------

